# Wasserkühlung Leiser?



## Twinky20 (8. Januar 2019)

*Wasserkühlung Leiser?*

Hallo,

ich habe mal eine Frage wegen einer Wasserkühlung. Ist die Wasserkühlung deutlich Leiser und effizienter als herkömmliche Luftkühlung? Ich habe zur Zeit einen Intel Core i7-3770K und 2x Asus Strix GTX 960er Grafikkarten verbaut und wenn ich dort ein paar Stunden Spiele habe ich eine CPU Temperatur von ca. 70-75 Grad C und meine beiden Grafikkarten haben dann so 60-65 Grad C. Erstens sind diese Temperaturen normal oderbekomme ich dort mit einer Wasserkühlung deutlich tiefere Temperaturen? zudem ist das ganze System mit 8 Lüftern 6x 120 mm und 2x 140 mm bestückt und ist mit ca. 45 db finde ich ganz schön laut. Vielleicht kann mir dort mal einer helfen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Leiser?*



Twinky20 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe mal eine Frage wegen einer Wasserkühlung. Ist die Wasserkühlung deutlich Leiser und effizienter als herkömmliche Luftkühlung?



Wenn sie das nicht wäre gäbe es keinen Grund eine zu bauen.
Du darfst die aber nicht mit den kleinen Fertigdingern vergleichen, die sind nicht wesentlich besser als ein (guter!) Luftkühler. Custom-WaKüs sind aber fast beliebig leistungsfähig da man unmengen an Radiatorfläche verbauen kann wenn man das möchte. Da kühlste wenns drauf anlegst nen 1000W-PC quasi lautlos.



Twinky20 schrieb:


> wenn ich dort ein paar Stunden Spiele habe ich  eine CPU Temperatur von ca. 70-75 Grad C und meine beiden Grafikkarten  haben dann so 60-65 Grad C. Erstens sind diese Temperaturen normal  oderbekomme ich dort mit einer Wasserkühlung deutlich tiefere  Temperaturen?



Ja und ja.

Ich nutze eine weitaus stärkere CPU und GPU und beim Spielen wird meine CPU niemals wärmer als 45°C und die Grafikkarte niemals wärmer als 40°C, selbst mit maximalem OC. Auch die damaligen zwei GTX980er (aus der zeit stammt das Bild) wurden nicht nennenswert wärmer.
Dafür ist aber auch eine entsprechend groß dimensionierte (und eben auch teure) Wasserkühlung nötig:


----------



## Twinky20 (8. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Leiser?*

Ok und welche Radiatorgröße brauche ich so für einen i7-3770k?


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Leiser?*

Das ist abhängig davon welche Temperatur du erreichen willst und wie leise es sein soll. 
Zwingend nötig und bereits halbwegs leise ist nur ein 120er für so ne kleine CPU (ein 3770K hat kaum Abwärme verglichen mit starken CPUs), mit nem ~1500UPM Lüfter käme man da hin, bei einem 280er Radi würde ich sagen gehts lautlos (2x 400 UPM 140er Lüfter).

Wenn du nur die CPU kühlen willst würde ich das aber sein lassen. Erstens sind deine Temperaturen im völlig grünen Bereich und zweitens wäre wenns dir zu laut ist auf der CPU einfach ein dickerer CPU-Luftkühler angebracht. Der kostet nen bruchteil einer WaKü und kühlt nen 3770er auch lautlos.

Eine Custom WaKü lohnt sich nur, wenn du CPU und GPUs kühlen möchtest aber hier würde eine entsprechende WaKü fast mehr kosten als ein neuer PC der leiser und schneller als dein Ungetüm da ist. 

Wenn du Geld reinstecken willst verkaufe die beiden GTX960er und bau ne RTX2060 (oder was vergleichbares) ein und deinen CPU-Kühler ersetzt du durch was stärkeres.
Kostenpunkt rund 400€ (etwa so viel wie ne gute WaKü) und das Ergebnis ist leise und geschätzt 3x so schnell.


----------



## Stryke7 (8. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Leiser?*



Twinky20 schrieb:


> Ist die Wasserkühlung deutlich Leiser und effizienter als herkömmliche Luftkühlung?


Kann sie sein, muss sie aber nicht. Bei Luftkühlungen machen die Lüfter Geräusche, bei einer Wasserkühlung hast du Lüfter und zusätzlich eine Pumpe.

Der Vorteil einer Wasserkühlung liegt in dem guten Wärmetransport über längere Distanzen, dadurch ist es möglich größere und besser platzierte Wärmetauscher zu verwenden. Das erlaubt niedrigere Temperaturen und langsamer laufende Lüfter, wodurch sie häufig leiser sind als Luftkühlungen.

Allerdings kann man auch fast jedes System mit Luftkühlung sehr leise bekommen, wenn man ihm genug Platz und ausreichend große Kühlkörper gibt.


----------



## Twinky20 (8. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Leiser?*

und wie kann ich das dann mit der Lüftersteuerung machen? direkt vom Mainboard oder brauche ich da extra so eine Aquaero für die Pumpe und die Lüfter?


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Leiser?*

Geht beides. Wenn man seine WaKü aber sehr stark dimensioniert ist keine Lüftersteuerung notwendig, da die Kühlleistung schon bei unhörbaren Drehzahlen so hoch ist dass sie immer mehr als reicht.
Ich habe bei mir die Lüfter konstant auf rund 500 UPM laufen was nur hörbar ist wenn man wirklich den Kopf neben den Radi hält. Es gibt keinen grund die Drehzahl groß zu regeln da man so nichts hört und auch 500W Abwärme (5960X+TitanXP@OC) gar kein Thema sind. Auch 1000W wären kein Problem - dann wäre das Wasser halt 5 Grad wärmer aber lauter wird nichts.

genau das ist ja der Vorteil großer Wasserkühlungen.


----------



## Twinky20 (8. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Leiser?*

Also ist eine Wasserkühlung mit einem 120er Radiator mit einem 120 mm Lüfter erstmal ausreichend für meinen i7-3770k? und dann wäre mein Rechner auch lautlos?


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Leiser?*

Ausreichend ja, lautlos nein. Erstens kühlt ein 120mm-Radi nicht lautlos und zweitens haste immer noch zwei laute Grafikkarten.
Nochmal: Eine WaKü ist für dein System aus oben genannten Gründen nicht sinnvoll.


----------



## Twinky20 (8. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Leiser?*

Ok verstehe und ab wann wäre es sinnvoll? Zum Beispiel einem Core i7-7800x oder ab Welcher CPU?


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Leiser?*

Custom-WaKüs sind sinnvoll wenn du CPU UND Grafikkarte kühlen möchtest. Hier gilt: je schneller/teurer/heißer die Hardware, desto sinnvoller die WaKü.
Persönlich würde ich Wasserkühlungen nutzen wenn man in den HEDT-Bereich geht (also Skylake-X/S2066 oder Threadripper/TR4) und Grafikkarten nutzt wie RTX2080(Ti) oder Vega64. Da ist die Anschaffung einer WaKü im Preis verglichen mit der vorhandenen Hardware vertretbar und man hat auch Wärmemengen wegzukühlen die sich lohnen bzw. mit Luft einfach nicht mehr leise zu machen sind.

Für "normale" Spiele-PCs (die nicht mehrere Tausend Euro kosten) ist eine WaKü technisch absolut nicht nötig, da gäbs als grund höchstens Bastelspaß oder ästhetische Gründe.


----------



## buggs001 (9. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Leiser?*

Wie schon geschrieben bin auch ich der Meinung, dass eine Wakü für Dein System keinen Sinn macht.
Bei dieser Hardware investiert man nicht mehrere € 100,- in eine Wasserkühlung.

Ich würde stattdessen das anscheinend vorhandene Geld nehmen und anderwertig investieren.
Zuerst mal in eine neue Grafikkarte wie GTX 1070, RTX 2060 mit einem guten Kühler.
Die viel weniger Abwärme in Dein System bringt und da nur 1 Karte, auch besser mit Kühlluft versorgt wird.

Dazu einen guten CPU-Kühler wie ...
Scythe Mugen 5 [Rev. B] ab €'*'44,99 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Österreich

Dann kannst Du schon mal mindestens 4 Gehäuselüfter ausbauen und die anderen 4 drosseln --> und schon hast Du ein leises System.
Das dazu noch eine höhere Grafikleistung als Dein bestehendes Setup bringt und auch keine SLI-Probleme mehr hat.


----------



## derneuemann (9. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Leiser?*

In erster Linie ist eine Wakü Spielerei. 
Ich habe von riesen Wakü, über super knappe,, bis hin zu mini Rechner mit Lukü und Offenen Rechner mit riesen Lukü gebaut.

Leise geht jedes Lukü System auch, auch Silent.
Wenn man sich beim OC von den letzten 5 % verabschiedet .

Bei deinem System lohnt eine Wakü auf keinen Fall. Bei CPUs, solange man keine Kernmonster verwendet auch nicht. Auch für einen I9 9900K lohnt sich eine Wakü nicht. Wenn man mit dem Lukü 4,9 GHz leise erreicht und mit Wakü 5,1GHz... Das ist nur fürs Ego.
Anders sieht es bei einem neuen 16+ Kerner aus.

Auch gibt es aktuelle GPUs mit entsprechend potenten Kühlern zu kaufen.

Am besten, die beiden GTX960 für zusammen 100 Euro los werden und statt Geld in eine Wakü zu buttern, lieber in eine neue GPU und CPU Kühler.

Zum beispiel einen EKL Brocken Eco 30 Euro und dazu eine gebrauchte GTX1070 (ca 300Euro), oder eine GTX1060 (ca 170Euro), oder eien RX580 (ca 170 Euro), oder wenn das Budget reicht, dann eine RTX2060.

Dazu mal das Belüftungskonzept bei dir überarbeiten.
Ich habe seiner Zeit in einem In Win 904 Gehäuse mit nur einem 140mm Lüfter rein und einem 92mm Lüfter raus eine R9 290X und einen I7 3820@4,3GHz relativ leise gekühlt.

Das Konzept muss passen.

Wakü bringt tolle Temperaturen, die nicht so viel bringen, aber in erster Linie ein Großes Loch in die Geldbörse und die Befriedigung des Basteltriebes!


----------



## t0m2k (9. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Leiser?*

Das mit 400€ kommt grade so hin, ich hab auch aus einem "Spaß" heraus auf WaKü zwischen den Jahren umgebaut. Alles neu gekauft bis auf den Heatkiller, den gabs über Kleinanzeigen. Meine zuvor verwendeten Luft-Komponenten waren aber auch schon alt und ziemlich mit Staub zugesetzt. Konnte meine CPU Temps  um ca 5-10 Grad (je nach Raumtemperatur und Lüfterdrehzahl auf den Radis)  absenken, deutlich wurde es bei der GPU. Dort hatte ich einen Raijintek Morpheus mit 2xScythe Slip Streams (fix@500rpm) laufen und bei BF5 knapp an die 75 Grad! Jetzt nach fast einer Stunde spielen nicht mehr als max. 50°! Gekühlt wird mit 360 oben und 240 vorne, und die Pumpe läuft auf ganz leisen 7V


----------



## derneuemann (9. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Leiser?*

Ne gute Wakü kommt mit 400 Euro nicht aus.

Radi 100 + Pumpe 100 + GPU Kühler 100 + CPU Kühler 60 - 100 + Steuerung 50 + Lüfter 80 + Kleinkram und AGB 100 = zu viel  590 - 650

Das ganze kann auch noch locker um Schnellanschlüsse 100 + Monsterradi 100 Aufpreis + bessere Steuerung 100 usw...

Am Rande, 500RPM sind für den Morpheus auch zu wenig um effizient zu arbeiten. Bei um 1000 RPM hätten die Temperaturen schon ganz anders ausgesehen.


----------



## t0m2k (9. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Leiser?*

Sage ich ja, 400€ war grade so "Basics" dann noch hier und da Sachen wie Winkel Adapter, Flüssigkeit etc. Ich hab nachgeschaut, mit den 80€ für den Heatkiller und dann noch die AquaComputer Quadro Steuerung..  

Bei 1000rpm musste ich mit Headset spielen..... Das war damals einfach mit mangelhaften Lüftern bestückt. Hätte ich da gute Noctua oder SilentWings drauf gemacht wären da paar Grad drinnen gewesen


----------



## derneuemann (9. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Leiser?*

Gut ich habe nie schlechte Lüfter verwendet.

Meine  R9 290X damals war mit einem Morpheus jedenfalls nur 10°C wärmer, als mit einer großen Wakü (Mora3 LT), bei vergleichbarer Lautstärke.

Aktuell habe ich Lust mir einen Kompressor auf den Dachboden zu stellen und die Schläuche durch die Decke zu führen . Bisher siegt noch die Vernunft, aber... Das ginge dann auf jeden Fall wirklich silent. Wenn Pumpe und Kompressor akustisch komplett getrennt aufgestellt sind.


----------



## t0m2k (9. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Leiser?*



derneuemann schrieb:


> Gut ich habe nie schlechte Lüfter verwendet.
> 
> Meine  R9 290X damals war mit einem Morpheus jedenfalls nur 10°C wärmer, als mit einer großen Wakü (Mora3 LT), bei vergleichbarer Lautstärke.
> 
> Aktuell habe ich Lust mir einen Kompressor auf den Dachboden zu stellen und die Schläuche durch die Decke zu führen . Bisher siegt noch die Vernunft, aber... Das ginge dann auf jeden Fall wirklich silent. Wenn Pumpe und Kompressor akustisch komplett getrennt aufgestellt sind.



Sowas bekomme ich zu Hause nicht durchgesetzt  Gut ich meine schlecht sind die Scythe jetzt nicht unbedingt, aber es gibt mit Sicherheit bessere


----------



## IICARUS (9. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Leiser?*

Kompressor usw. braucht man nicht und meine 11 Lüfter laufen alle nicht über 500 U/min.
Dadurch ist mein Rechner selbst unter Last nicht hörbar, also nicht nur leiser sondern gar nicht zu hören.
Die Pumpe ist auch nicht raus zu hören.

Verbaut habe ich intern einen 240er und 420er Radiator und extern einen 360 Mora.

Temperaturen unter Last:
Wasser = 29-30°C
CPU = 46-56°C
GPU = 40-43 °C

Raumtemperatur um die 23-24°C.


----------

